#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  AUDAC audio systeem horeca

## Jenspeeters

Hallo iedereen

Mijn ouders beginnen binnenkort een restaurant in België. Het pand omvat een 110 vierkante meter bij benadering. Nu was mijn vraag aan jullie, of iemand al ervaring heeft met de full-range luidsprekers van AUDAC. Zelf ben ik een volkomen leek in dit vakgebied, dus ik ben benieuwd naar jullie meningen. Elke feedback is welkom! Alvast bedankt.

http://audac.eu/products/d/px115mk2-...speaker-15inch

----------


## Fridge

> Hallo iedereen
> 
> Mijn ouders beginnen binnenkort een restaurant in België. Het pand omvat een 110 vierkante meter bij benadering. Nu was mijn vraag aan jullie, of iemand al ervaring heeft met de full-range luidsprekers van AUDAC. Zelf ben ik een volkomen leek in dit vakgebied, dus ik ben benieuwd naar jullie meningen. Elke feedback is welkom! Alvast bedankt.
> 
> http://audac.eu/products/d/px115mk2-...speaker-15inch



Dag Jens,

geen ervaring met Audac topkasten, maar toch even een reactie:
je haalt een 15" top aan, dat lijkt me niet erg geschikt voor jouw doel. Je spreekt over een restaurant, dan doe ik de aanname dat je op zoek bent naar een rustig geluidsbeeld op niet al te hoog volume, klopt dat? Zo ja: dan is het aan te raden om meerdere kleinere speakertjes door de ruimte verspreid te plaatsen. Denk eerder aan 8" of 10". Mis je dan toch laag, dan evt een lief basje bijplaatsen.

----------


## sjig

> Dag Jens,
> 
> geen ervaring met Audac topkasten, maar toch even een reactie:
> je haalt een 15" top aan, dat lijkt me niet erg geschikt voor jouw doel. Je spreekt over een restaurant, dan doe ik de aanname dat je op zoek bent naar een rustig geluidsbeeld op niet al te hoog volume, klopt dat? Zo ja: dan is het aan te raden om meerdere kleinere speakertjes door de ruimte verspreid te plaatsen. Denk eerder aan 8" of 10". Mis je dan toch laag, dan evt een lief basje bijplaatsen.



Dan vind ik 8"/10" toch al aan de grote kant...

Zou zelf voor de bekende Electro Voice eitjes (Evid) gaan (met eventueel een subje erbij).

----------


## MusicXtra

Brooklyn-Audio Coax6, aangevuld met het nieuw uit te komen 12" subje.  :Cool:

----------


## Tofke78

Voor zulke doeleinden zou ik ook meerdere kleinere kastjes plaatsen.  Die Coax 6 zijn hier uitermate geschikt voor. Zo heb je onmiddellijk topkwaliteit en kan je - wanneer het "gezellig" wordt - toc ook lui wanneer het eens moet.  Wel in combinatie met een subje erbij dan.

----------


## NesCio01

Ik sluit me aan bij vorige schrijvers. Klein en compact lijkt mij voor een restaurant een must.
Naast genoemde 6" van BA, heeft LSS ook nog een 4" speaker met enorm goed kwaliteiten en in iedere 
kleur leverbaar.

Neem hiernaast ook de akoestiek van de gelegenheid eens onder de loupe.
Ik kom wel eens in gelegenheden waar ik het gesprek van 6 tafels verder
woordelijk kan verstaan. Hier en daar een akoestische demping en bijvoorbeeld
isolatie van de onderzijde van tafels doet wonderen.

Suc6.

_Laat je de uiteindelijke keuze nog eens horen en geef dan ook de naam en plaats
door s.v.p. Tijdens het luisteren een heerlijke maaltijd (of in omgekeerde volgorde)
is altijd leuk_  :Wink: .

----------

